# Débit transfert mac mini NAS Synology faible



## rammstein (13 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Après plusieurs recherches infructueuse sur google je me tourne vers vous pour résoudre mon problème...

J'ai acheté récemment un NAS Synology et je l'ai branché en CPL dans une des pièces de ma maison. J'ai réussi à l'installer sans problème et il est parfaitement vu et accessible sur mon mac mini.
Par contre je trouve le taux de transfert assez faible : 2.5Mo/s...

Question: Est-ce que ce débit est normal pour une connexion via CPL ou est-ce que le problème vient de mon réseau?

J'ai fait un schéma de mon réseau mais je ne sais pas comment le joindre à mon commentaire?!?

Mais en gros j'ai mis une time capsule en CPL qui est connecté en ethernet à mon mac mini et à ma freeplayer. Mon freeserveur est en CPL aussi.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,

Alexandre.
 [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

 pour le schéma il faut passer par un hébergeur d'images, par exemple : http://www.hostingpics.net


----------



## Aliboron (13 Mars 2013)

Tu ne dis pas où est raccordé ton NAS, ni de quel modèle il s'agit, ni le débit (ou au moins le modèle) des adaptateurs CPL concernés, ni si c'est la Freebox (v.6 ?) qui est le routeur dans ton installation. 

Mais bon, 2,5 Mo/s = 20 Mb/s, ça ne semble effectivement pas beaucoup par rapport aux performances annoncées pour un NAS Synology de base, même si c'est au format Apple...


----------



## Polo35230 (13 Mars 2013)

D'un autre côté, connecter un Nas (qui doit avoir un port Giga) sur du CPL n'est pas la meilleure solution.
Les débits réels (en fct des différentes normes) ne font vraiment pas envie...
http://lafibre.info/tutoriels/cpl-debits-theoriques-et-debits-pratiques-conseils-pour-linstallation/

Le CPL n'est pas vraiment adapté aux systèmes de sauvegardes.
Mais 20Mbps sur du CPL, c'est déjà pas si mal...
En ethernet, ce serait le jour et la nuit. Mais il faut que l'environnement le permette.
Tout le monde ne peut pas faire des trous dans l'mur....


----------



## rammstein (13 Mars 2013)

Voilà mon schéma d'installation : 

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=471458Schmainstallation.jpg


Mon NAS (Synology 413j) est raccordé via CPL (freeplug classic 200mbits) dans ma  cave.

J'ai bien une freebox révolution V6.

Mais malheureusement je  n'ai pas possibilité de faire des trous dans le mur....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2013)

Le CPL c'est bien, mais ses performances dépendent aussi du réseau électrique utilisé, et surtout du fait que le signal traverse des disjoncteurs.

Le NAS étant à la cave, il est quasi forcément sur un autre disjoncteur que la Freebox, ce qui veut dire que le signal traverse deux disjoncteurs, avec l'affaiblissement de signal et la perte de débit qui va avec.

Il faudrait faire un test en mettant le NAS à côté de la Freebox, avec un câble Ethernet direct.

Et si les performance sont très supérieures, envisager de laisser le NAS à portée de câble Ethernet de la Freebox.


----------



## g1x3f (13 Mars 2013)

Personnellement à la maison j'ai laissé tombé le CPL pour le syno tellement le débit était ridicule (l'installation électrique a au moins 25 ans). J'y ai gagné en branchant mon NAS sur le GB Ethernet de mon routeur, lequel communique avec le Mac en Wifi N.


----------



## rammstein (14 Mars 2013)

Après avoir fait le test de brancher directement mon NAS à ma Time capsule je confirme que le problème vient bien du CPL : 

Avec CPL : taux de 2.5Mo/s
Branché à time capsule : taux de 40 Mo/s


Et donc il y a vraiment rien que je puisse faire pour améliorer le débit sur le CPL?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2013)

rammstein a dit:


> Et donc il y a vraiment rien que je puisse faire pour améliorer le débit sur le CPL?


La seule amélioration possible, c'est faire en sorte que les deux prises secteurs utilisées par les deux boitiers CPL dépendent du même disjoncteur (*) : ça suppose une intervention (éclairée...) dans le tableau électrique.

(*) ainsi le signal ne traverse aucun disjoncteur.


----------

